# Tank Of The Month (October)



## Scatocephalus (Mar 26, 2003)

I recently won the Tank of the Month contest and certain members here have accused me of entering pictures that are a drawing or computer generated image. While this is very flattering in a certain way it is absolutely untrue. This post is nothing more than to prove them wrong. Sorry if this boring to some but I feel it necessary to vindicate myself.

Here is the winning pic










Here is the uncropped photo










Other uncropped photos from the same shoot




























Photos of the same tank several days prior to the photo shoot that produced the winning picture:




























It is sad that I must post less than publishable pictures to prove my point. I appologize for the quality.

While I would appreciate a full appology I doubt that one is forthcoming. We'll see how this plays out.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL. 
forget about the pic contest.

how big is this tank tank? looks awesome?
do the leafs make your tank smell funny?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice tank. Don't let a few ruin your experience here.


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

That tank looks awesome! Congrats on tank of the month, you DEFINITELY deserve it! =D>


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Awesome tank! Congrats, I couldn't believe some of those comments


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Scatocephalus said:


> I recently won the Tank of the Month contest and certain members here have accused me of entering pictures that are a drawing or computer generated image. While this is very flattering in a certain way it is absolutely untrue. This post is nothing more than to prove them wrong. Sorry if this boring to some but I feel it necessary to vindicate myself.


Those that made the accusations are just jealous .... no need to vindicate yourself. You won, end of story.

Afterall, it's not like you won a million dollars .... did you? (j/k) :lol:


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

that is a great tank... why would you take the time to computer generate a tank, just to win a tank of the month... that is absolutely retarded... your tank looks amazing, and i would have that in my house any day... congrats on TOTM!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Hope the accuser is a big enough person to come out and apologize or admit he/she was wrong.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats a great looking tank and definitely a winner in my book.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> certain members here have accused me of entering pictures that are a drawing or computer generated image


If you're getting messages of a harassing nature, you could let the mods know since that does violate the terms of use policy.


----------



## WietzeBron (Jun 14, 2008)

You have a very nice tank.
It is something different. Great idea !!
Nice fish too.


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice tank, very well done.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

f them ...people talking smack no matter what ....the matter that you won TOTM ...


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

Incredible tank. All the accusations have done is draw more attention and compliments for your clearly excellent work!!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great looking tank, congrats.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Sweet tank!!! Not your fault you can take great pics. Besides I have seen people black out the background(artificially) to make the fish stand out more and nobody complains about that.


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

Beautiful tank!!!!!

Well done! :thumb:


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

That is a wonderful tank. I think it was blairo that also has a tank that utilizes leaves...


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

Wow!
Never mind the sour grapes, that is just gorgeous.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Really nice tank! Can you tell us the stocking list?


----------



## Nutty4Mbunas (Mar 27, 2008)

Your tank and fish are awesome. They just jealous that they didnt win. It makes me want to try harder to get a better picture of my tank. I hope to one day have, half a tank of what your is. Don't let them ruin it for you.
=D>


----------



## seerstower (Nov 13, 2008)

How long do those leaves last in the tank? Don't they decompose and foul the water?


----------

